# Moved To Anchorage. Thinking We Should Cover?



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Hey All,
Hope everyone had a great season! As some of us wind ours down, I'm faced with a decision. Hubs thinks we should cover our OB. We moved from Bellingham, Washington to Anchorage Alaska. Yep, that's me in the last frontier now. JK there's a Nordstrom here. Anyway, thoughts about covers when your faced with extreme cold and lots of snow? Any advice much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Unless you cover it with a barn I say leave it be. Even with a cloth cover you will need to remove the snow load if it gets much over a foot. Dry snow is no issue but if you get any kind of rain once you have snow on the trailer it will really add to the weight on the roof.

MaxxAir covers and then leave the vents open. Remove the bulk of the snow any time it gets more than a foot deep. You should be fine.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We cover ours in Upstate New York. Lots of snow and debris from trees. Like CamperAndy says, you still need to get the snow off of the roof it gets too deep, so no benefit there. However, it keeps the trailer clean and we don't get leaves, branches, and pine needles sitting on the roof all winter. We have a lot of trees and they can make a big mess. I normally wash and wax the trailer after our last trip of the year, including cleaning and treating the roof. We then cover the trailer for the winter. In the spring, we uncover the trailer and it is clean and spotless. This is real nice!! If we did not cover the trailer, it would be a real mess.

Obviously, I vote to cover the trailer. Really depends on your situation.

DAN


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Maxx Air Covers Got it! I've never heard of those. Will go with that plan. The snow is real light here, that should help. Thanks all


----------



## yhc (Oct 14, 2013)

outbackmomma said:


> Maxx Air Covers Got it! I've never heard of those. Will go with that plan. The snow is real light here, that should help. Thanks all


I also live in Anchorage area and this will be the first winter season with a TT. So I asked a couple of reputable RV stores/repair shops in town. Both recommend removing snow if >6" accumulate. The snow starts to pack down if it accumulates more and makes subsequent snow removal more difficult.

Regards,


----------

